# Not quite a Micro...



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

So I purchased my new rig over the weekend. Definitely not a micro... but I think a micro was un-practical for what I wanted to do. The only downside to this rig is that it does not fit in the garage :-/


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

when I was in high school that was definitely a micro.


----------



## EurosportCC (Jan 18, 2008)

Excellent boat, I had a mako 20 and wish I sitll had it. Perfect for making those runs offshore.


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

This is only a 171 Angler. I swear this is the biggest 17ft boat I have ever seen


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice there is alot you can do in that rig. (been there years ago)
is there a rased deck in the stern or open?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

> This is only a 171 Angler. I swear this is the biggest 17ft boat I have ever seen



And the original flats / bay boat IMHO. 

Very nice, even with the tower.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I will be getting my 1974 19' mako back real soon. The person that I was selling it to, I believe is on his death bed [smiley=engel017.gif]. I really don't want it, but it was a damn good running hull.
Weedy


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, that 19 was in a class by itself too. But those 17's were hands down the most successful boat Mako ever made.


----------



## john (Jun 23, 2007)

What year is that hull? I'm thinking mid 80's


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

its an 82'. My friend who worked up at Gause Built rebuilt this boat in 05'. New liner, transom, beefed up the stringers, new floor, all new wiring and hardware. 05' loadmaster; 05' merc 115 optimax saltwater series on a porta bracket. This boat runs smooth and dry in any chop and with the trim tabs and porta bracket I can run almost just as shallow as most of you micros .


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry, forgot to add, Sweeeeeeet boat" ya got there.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

NIce Ride.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Cobia Killer!!!!!!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry, I just had to stop back by today and take a long 2ed look.










Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

> i I can run almost just as shallow as most of you micros .


Tell ya what. we hook up and ride on each others boats and see if you still feel the same way. I don't give a rats azz if you right. I want a ride.  Love the 17 Anglers - hard to come by in decent shape.


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

> Cobia Killer!!!!!!!!


Hopefully the water will warm up enough and I'll be running up to Anclote Power Plant on Sunday... Give those new Gulp Eels a try. 

Capt Ron, The key word was Almost!!! On plane I would say an honest 11" now it will take roughly 24" to get up on plane, but either way, I'll give a bit of draft to be able to run out to the Reefs

Forgot to add this. My buddy purchased the boat from the original owner with the orginal merc still on it, still ran strong. It was also always garaged. But within the next year I will be painting it Green and Having the name put on the side. I've named her after my daughter Lilly Autumn..... The "Lillypad"


----------



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet ride! If you got that from Ron, I have seen it up close. Me thinks you did. I have a 17 angler I am going to restore when my daughter grows up a little bit. I hope I can make it look half as nice as that thing. Sweet boat!


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

Mullet, I did indeed get it from Ron.


----------

